# NR Perspective on Mott.



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Other views: Mott not only place for birds
By Gary Korsgaden 
[email protected]
The Forum - 12/06/2003

A few weeks back on KFGO's News and Views program, a Mott, N.D., businessman and the host were discussing the 30 percent decrease in hunters in North Dakota, particularly around Mott. The finger was pointed at nonresident regulations limiting the number of days a nonresident can hunt in North Dakota and how it has impacted main street businesses. It is too early to tell if the number of nonresident hunters did really decrease in the state or, because of wider dispersal of pheasants, both nonresidents and residents accessed other areas of the state.

I feel it is a combination of limitations put on nonresidents and the increase in pheasant populations throughout the eastern part of the state and southern Minnesota that are adding to the decrease. There is no loyalty to Mott and here is why:

Mott caught on fast on how money can flow through their community when they cater to nonresident hunters. As far back as the late '80s Mott was known as an area that was starting to charge hunters for access and consequently making it increasingly difficult for sportsmen to get on the land. "You need to know someone" if you're going to hunt Mott was a common statement by sportsmen. Charging hunters for lodging, $80 a night per person for just a room, no other amenities, 15 years ago might have been a bit out of line, too. A strong message was sent that you need big bucks if you're going to hunt out west.

Some sportsmen were prepared to pay when pheasants weren't abundant in other areas of the state. I did because I loved to pheasant hunt and had two dogs in the prime of their lives, so I sacrificed to be able to do so.

Those areas I hunted in the '80s are now being hunted by higher fee paying hunters that happen to be nonresidents. I find no fault on the landowners' part; they saw a market to make some money and decided to seize it. When this change came I just couldn't then or now justify the higher cost of hunting pheasants in the western part of the state, particularly when I went every weekend.

However, times have changed. Why pay high prices and put up with hassle when a variety of hunting opportunities await in other areas of the state? By the way, pheasant hunting in parts of Minnesota isn't too bad either -- and some good accessible public lands to boot.

When one resident caller to the radio show, who seemed to know his way around the western part of the state, phoned in, commenting about the difficulty in access of hunting land around Mott, the high price of hunting the area and some pretty solid facts supporting his claims, he was immediately put down as a jerk and the assumption was made that he must be treating landowners badly to not gain access. Sounded to me like caller was sharing the real plight of the sportsman.

Pheasant hunting, from a market supply and demand perspective, can be obtained more reasonably somewhere other than the Mott area. In the future, however, one good blizzard in the east could wipe out the population of birds and hunters will back out west again in droves. The nonresident regulations, from my viewpoint, will change to allow easier access. North Dakota tourism will force the issue. Too many dollars lost; it is all about money. So what goes around will come back around again.

Mott, just be patient, you will have your turn again.

Korsgaden lived for most of his life in North Dakota. The avid hunter and angler now lives in Park Rapids, Minn.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> The nonresident regulations, from my viewpoint, will change to allow easier access. North Dakota tourism will force the issue. Too many dollars lost; it is all about money.


 by Gary Korsgaden

*HUNTING, TRAPPING, AND FISHING ARE A VALUED PART OF OUR HERITAGE AND WILL FOREVER BE PRESERVED FOR THE PEOPLE AND MANAGED BY LAW AND REGULATION FOR THE PUBLIC GOOD*, ND State Constitution, by a vote of the people of North Dakota. 206,000 Yes-60,000 No

I think we already voted on that one Gary. Mott lost. In life you get back what you give. Suck it up. Move on.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Ron:

Thanks for sharing that article. I stand in agreement.

SJB


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Mott created its own demise. Restricted land access is the problem. Let all the business owners whin and *****, hunters aren't stupid (at least most of them). I went west once this year and was disappointed to say the least. The amount of posted land is rediculous! Why go hunting to look at posted signs??

NDGF is going to end up getting blamed in the end. New restrictions..... yadda yadda yadda. People need to wake up and address the real issues. They might have seen a decrease out west, but I guarantee somewhere else in the state picked up their lost business. Cause and effect!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are correct Brad...perception is everything.Right now the perception and or reality is that res. cannot get a place to hunt in the SW.They are tired of asking and hearing NO,NO,NO.

What have the businesses done in the SW to encourage res. hunters to come there...nothing.I have stayed in Mott,New Salem,Elgin,and Lemmon.I have never seen anyone down there help people find a place to hunt.
What those Chambers need to do is go out and get landowners to put up signs saying...Hunters Welcome...but please ask.Then put up lists of farmers that allow hunting.Instead they sit and complain about no business.You put nothing in and guess what...you get nothing out.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Ken is absolutely right. How can you hunt around Mott when everything within 15 miles of town is posted? The current situation is a joke! The local chambers of commerce need to get the message. They need to find some land for freelancing NRs to hunt. They need to realize that there is a limited number of people who are going to pay the high price to hunt. They have priced themselves out of the market. Good old economics 101 has come into play here, not the regulations on days an NR can hunt.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Amen, if the local businesses are suffering because of the access problems, then maybe the local businesses should try to do SOMETHING to help solve the problem.

If they want to see money flow, have Mott known as the hub of the county with the EASIEST access in the state. I don't care what kind of restrictions there are, that will bring people in.

For that matter, Devils Lake could do the same.


----------



## catman (Dec 19, 2002)

Mott buisness really need to thank the canonball company for there problems.Sure when the pheasants were down they had the only game in town but now with birds all over the state there is no need to go out there and get raped with acsess fees.Iam waiting for them to ask the state for help :


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gents, this is the letter sent to 24 communities, 12 in the pheasant belt, 12 in the DL basin, last Sept. 03, by the ND Landowner - Sportsman's Council. It was mailed by NDGF. To my knowledge, there was no response. The communities *****ing the most have done the least to help themselves. DM

From: North Dakota Landowner-Sportsman's Council

To: Local Chambers of Commerce/ City Officials/ Pheasant and Waterfowl Belt, North Dakota

Dear Sir or Madam:
The North Dakota Landowner-Sportsman's Council is a state advisory board consisting of up to eight members, four from the state's wildlife organizations and four from the state's farming-ranching organizations, plus interested affiliate members. The Council's purpose is to facilitate good relationships between landowners and sportsmen for the benefit of all parties in North Dakota.
The Landowner-Sportsman Council promotes and distributes two FREE signs, distinctively colored, used as posting signs, "ASK BEFORE YOU ENTER, HUNTING ALLOWED WITH PERMISSION: Ask_____, Location_____, Phone Number____, and WALKING HUNTERS WELCOME, Park Your Vehicle Here.
These FREE signs are available to any group or individual, postage FREE, from the North Dakota Game and Fish Department by calling # xxxxx. 
In this vein, the Council is requesting your co-operation to order these signs from NDGF and secure business locations in your communities where these signs may be distributed to interested farmers and ranchers on a voluntary basis. Cafes, bars, grain elevators, gas stations, livestock auction rings, etc., are excellent locations. The potential benefit will be increased tourism dollars in community businesses from sportsmen, voluntary increased access for those sportsmen, and fewer nuisance contacts to landowners who may not wish to allow hunting on their property. One quarter of land in a section, posted in such a manner, can make a big difference.
After you order the above signs, a simple "community announcement" in the local newspaper by the Chamber of Commerce, Development Board, etc., will get the ball rolling for this voluntary effort that will benefit all parties in your community.

Sincerely, (all ND Landowner-Sportsman Council Reps.)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How can area chambers not jump on that???

As many free signs as they want that they and their businesses could put up for farmers.Like I said above...if you don't put anything in...don't expect to get anything back.It's a lot easier to sit and complain.


----------



## mfeining (Nov 2, 2002)

Ron, you hit the proverbial nail on the head. Someone very close to me who knows ND hunting and fishing at least as well as most, my dad reiterates a quote whenever talk of pheasant hunting takes a sour note. He says "one bad winter would take care of all of this market hunting B.S. He has been around through all of it, from soil bank to CRP. From freelance to G/O. I remember growing up in sw nd and saying back in the mid 80's "what are those funny blue license plates, dad? I think back to after the harsh winter of '97 when bird #'s were way down and the limit was 2, we had no trouble getting our 2. Sure, there were not many birds, but posters were few and far between, so you COULD hunt. I wonder if the same situation will prevail when we finally get the harsh winter that has to be coming sooner or later?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I'd like to add a couple of points: 1. regardless of res or NR, a MAJORITY of hunters will NOT pay to hunt 2. Most hunters CANNOT afford to "pay hunt" even if they wanted too 3. and to clarify, EVERYTHING in the whole SW part of the state is Posted. Some of the most unpleasant farmers I've ever met have been in the SW area. Sure, having people stopping by every 15 minutes gets old, but you don't need to be an a##hole about it. And they wonder why so many people road hunt out there?????


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I hate to think about Bad winters & killing off the birds is the best hope for things changing out there :roll:

I hope the lack of hunters staying in these areas continues until these areas GET IT !!! & do more to make their areas more inviting :-?

I'd ask where the best areas are for Freelancers - But they would get over run next yr :roll:

Too bad the G&FD & Tourism & Hospitality & Chambers of Commerce's can't figure some of this out & do more to improve on it ....... *???* (zones) where there are birds & Services - the way it is these folks think they can monopolize on it & gouge us all :eyeroll:

It will be interesting how the G/O's Assn SPIN all this next time around :eyeroll:

I see the Farm Bureau is endorsing Conrads proposed funding of opening more lands ??? http://www.fb.org/ndfb/what.htm#anchor10697 & their own Private lands program was a fizzle ??? http://www.fb.org/ndfb/what.htm#anchor73305


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

And Mott wonders why they have no hunters? Just bumped into an SW NDoutfitter web site offering Mule deer, whitetail, pronghorn, bow hunts, turkeys, Mourning doves, sharptails, ruffed grouse, sage grouse, partridge, squirrels,  , ducks, coots, mergansers, white fronts, light geese, and Canadas. *54,000 acres leased*, 24,000 in ND, 30,000 across the border in SD. And full lodgeing. And full dining. Hummmmmm.
Honest to God, squirrels. Do you suppose that maybe someone in the Bismarck will trip to the idea G/Os are killing the small towns? Nah, I didn't think so.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I wasn't there this year, but last year we were a ways west of Mott for pheasant opener. (The Mott area is out of control!!) I have to say that we never once paid to get on land. The locals were just great about letting you hunt. The people in the bars would ask you how you did that day and then invite you out to their farm for the next days hunt. I know that the Mott area is bad, but I just wanted to give props where they are due. :beer: Like I said this was last year, no western experience this year.


----------

